# Welchen Wasserblock für GeForce 3080ti



## MADDiNEL (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei einen PC mit Wasserkühlung zu bauen (ist mein erstes mal). Nun habe ich eine *GIGABYTE GeForce RTX 3080 Ti EAGLE OC 12GB* durch Zufall ergattern können. Meine Frage ist nun welchen Wasserblock kann ich für diese Karte verwenden?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2021)

So schnell werden noch keine Kühler hergestellt und je nach Modell wird es auch nie welche geben. Die 3080 Ti Grafikkarten sind erst vor eine Woche erschienen und so schnell geht es mit neuen Kühler nicht. Mir sind zumindest noch keine Kühler zu den 3080 Ti bekannt.

EDIT:

Habe nur diesen Link gefunden: 








						Alphacool Eisblock Aurora GPX Wasserkühler für RTX 3080 Ti
					

RTX 3080 Ti Wasserkühler: Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Wasserblock für zahlreiche Grafikkarten.Modelle von Asus, EVGA, MSI, Zotac, Palit, Inno3D




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## MADDiNEL (8. Juni 2021)

mmhh.... mist....

Danke dir


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Juni 2021)

Kann aber auch sein das die 3090 Kühler passen. Die 3080ti ist doch eine 3090 mit weniger Speicher (einfach gesagt). Und wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es für die Gigabyte rtx3090 Eagle und Eagle OC passende Kühler.
Nur leider nicht von Watercool oder Aqua Computer.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2021)

Das wissen wir nicht und mit solch einer neuen Revision reicht bereits ein Kondensator, der dazu kommt oder anders platziert wurde aus. Die Speicherchips werden sich auch unterscheiden und dann passt es mit dem Kühler nicht mehr. Die Aussage der Kompatibilität ist daher vom Hersteller zu beachten und der würde dazu schreiben, wenn der Kühler passen wird.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (9. Juni 2021)

2 Optionen:

1. Warten bis die passenden GPU-Kühler von irgendeinem Hersteller angeboten werden.
2. Du fragst hier mal bei Alphacool an: https://www.alphacool.com/ticket/index/sFid/141


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Juni 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das wissen wir nicht und mit solch einer neuen Revision reicht bereits ein Kondensator, der dazu kommt oder anders platziert wurde aus. Die Speicherchips werden sich auch unterscheiden und dann passt es mit dem Kühler nicht mehr. Die Aussage der Kompatibilität ist daher vom Hersteller zu beachten und der würde dazu schreiben, wenn der Kühler passen wird.


Schon klar das wir es nicht wissen. Darum habe ich ja geschrieben es kann sein und nicht die Kühler passen garantiert. 
Und wegen so einem blöden Kondensator habe ich ja auch die Strix verkauft. Strix war ja schon da, nur der Kühler von AC halt nicht. Dann erschien der Kühler endlich und schon tauchte im AC Forum auf das der Kühler nicht passt. Auch bei der Strix gibt es verschiedene Modelle mit kleineren und größeren Kondensatoren. Ich hatte auf den Mist keine Lust und so ging Kühler wieder zu AC und Karte wurde verkauft. 

Die 3000er Kartenserie ist in Sachen Kühler eine Katastrophe, ich hoffe das das bei der 4000er Serie wieder besser wird.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juni 2021)

Das liegt daran, wenn sich eine Revision im Nachhinein noch etwas ändert. Hatte mal vor von ALC ein Kühler zu kaufen und da meinte ALC das es je nach Revision sein könnte, das der Kühler nicht passen würde. Hier hätte sich anscheint auch ein Kondensator von der Position geändert. Aber sie machte mir das Angebot, sollte es nicht passen, könnte ich Kühler + Grafikkarte einsenden und sie würden es dann passend machen.

Habe aber dann ein anderen gekauft, da der Kühler ehe nicht lieferbar war.


----------



## Loonya (16. Juni 2021)

Hallo.
Ich habe mit alphacool auch nur gute Erfahrung gemacht. Der Kunden Service hat mir damals auch immer schnell geholfen bei all den technischen Problemen beim Umbau eine 2070. Kann es nur empfehlen eine Mail zu tippen. Ein Bild mit deinem Layout der Karte ( Bedingt auseinander bauen) würde ggf. noch schneller ein Ergebnis bringen.


----------

